# Which to choose?



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

This year I decided to move away from doing my plowing with an atv, skid, and the tractor. Takes to long and gets a bit on the cold side to often.

I have two offers to trade my 800 outlander. 

Offer number one:

1989 short bed step side Chevy with a 350 v-8 with a 8 foot 2005 snow way plow on it. Truck is in decent shape both body wise and mechanically with 50k on a gm crate motor and about 1k on a new gm trans (paperwork to prove both). Truck has about 200k on it total.

Offer number two:

Nine foot two inch boss V with a RT2 mounting setup. Includes all wiring and a mount that should fit my 01 f-350 (came off an 02 F-250). Unsure of the exact year but it is in ok shape.

Either setup would be used to plow my half mile driveway, my farm, my mothers driveway, and only if her neighbors truck goes (35 minute drive on good roads) down my girlfriends 3/4 mile long private road and driveway.

Both options include cash on their ends to make up the difference in value so the deals neither deal is really better financially. Just not sure which one to go with. On one hand I like the idea of having a second truck, but then comes the added expenses of the second truck. The RT2 mount kinda scares me because if I replace the 01 with a newer truck in a couple years like I plan on I may not be able to reuse it. The chevy on the other hand is cheep enough that I could just keep it around till it falls apart and not care all that much.

Which would you choose?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If the 9'2" Boss V is in good shape, that's what I would recommend.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

put a curtiss cab with heat on the tractor!


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Tractor already has a cab and heater along with a loader.  However with the older pin on style bucket I dont want to mess with putting a blade on it. I hang a spear off the bucket and another off the back for feeding round bales out.


----------

